# Xero acc. sofware



## fortuna (31 May 2013)

Hi,
I've just downloaded a free trial of this. It looks fairly user friendly (I haven't been through it yet). Are there any problems I need to be aware of. Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## Tomorrow (31 May 2013)

Xero is excellent software, very user friendly -one of the best online software on the market at the moment


----------



## union (4 Jun 2013)

Hi 
I havent tried the demo yet but all the reviews are good. It also is integrated with Capsule CRM system.


----------



## moneymattors (21 Jun 2013)

just beware -- it doesn't sync with any Irish banks - despite the promises


----------



## cousin_borat (30 Jun 2013)

Take a look at www.billfaster.com


----------



## euroDilbert (2 Jul 2013)

Also have a look at https://mybrightbook.com/home/?colour=happy

Free - but with some paid extras
The 'pink' colour is optional !


----------



## Jim2007 (2 Jul 2013)

While I find this offering interesting, I'd be very cautious about doing any thing serious on any of them. My first concern would be where is your data stored and is fully in compliance with the DPA and similar legislation.  For instance there is no real barrier to transferring data between EU + CH locations, but if your data ends up on a server outside the EU and it is data covered by the DPA then you could have problems.

My second concern would be that none of these companies own the infrastructure they are running the services on - they are all running on some third party cloud computing environment, which means in reality that not alone do you not have control over your data, they don't either!!! 

http://www.billfaster.com:


> We use the same security system as online banks, so your data is totally secure. It is stored off-site at a secure location and your data is backed up every time you log on.



That may well be the case, but in 25 years working in this area, I've yet to come across a bank that runs such a system of a third party server - rackspace.


----------



## NumbrCrunchr (23 Jul 2013)

*Xero*

Hi OP
We use XERO here in our practice and with a lot of our clients. Great software highly recommend it. There is a problem in that it doesn't seem to get a feed from most of the Irish banks but I think that's a banking issue that would be the same for other accounting systems. CSV files can still be uploaded
Regards
NumbrCrunchr


----------



## stephenbyrne (30 Jul 2013)

I use xero and find it good. Thumbs up from me!


----------

